# Xbox 360 can't find my mac after ISP change



## snapyou (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used Connect 360 for years with no problems.However I've just swapped ISP from Sky to Plusnet and my imac had disappeared from the list of my devices on the xbox now.I can connect fine to xbox live but Can't stream my movies at all.

I thought if xbox live was working ok then my new router must be recognised.

Any ideas people ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## nikonharry (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm having a similar issue except I changed operating systems from Snow Leopard to Lion & used Play Back for a few years without any issues. Now I can't stream music because xbox is telling me the file is not supported though I can see the song titles, I am stumped !!! Sorry I am not trying to hijack your posting but maybe there is something going on with xbox ? Good Luck :0)


----------



## iCharlie (Oct 26, 2011)

> I've used Connect 360 for years with no problems.However I've just swapped ISP from Sky to Plusnet and my imac had disappeared from the list of my devices on the xbox now.I can connect fine to xbox live but Can't stream my movies at all.
> 
> I thought if xbox live was working ok then my new router must be recognised.
> 
> ...



Make sure UPNP is enabled for you router. 
The router contains the latest firmware (visit the manufacturer's website) or press the "check for new firmware in the administration page.
You computer supports the same encryption standard used by the xbox, otherwise the computer can't connect.



> I'm having a similar issue except I changed operating systems from Snow Leopard to Lion & used Play Back for a few years without any issues. Now I can't stream music because xbox is telling me the file is not supported though I can see the song titles, I am stumped !!! Sorry I am not trying to hijack your posting but maybe there is something going on with xbox ? Good Luck :0)


I don't believe it to be a problem with your xbox considering you were able to stream music prior to your OSX version upgrade. Whereas with 10.7.2. It depends on what Mac server utility you are using to stream the data. Rather than ramble about the cause I recommend that you take a cue from the previous poster and open the App Store in Lion and look for an app called Connect360. Use that! I've heard great things about it being compatible with streaming the music, movies, etc to an xbox with OSX 10.7.2. Where snapyou is having, presumably, a hardware issue I believe you need a better software program. Disclaimer: These are my thoughts on the matter and you are solely responsible for the cost incurred when deciding to purchase the app; and yes, that call for help was a thread stealer.


----------

